# Practice Posting >  bomb detonator unscrewing tool

## lodola235

Hi, 
for an friend of mine, i've made an tool to unscrew the detonator of an bomb shell, wich can be very tight from oxidation due to gun powder .
the 'strips' are from an elctrical cabinet, were ik can screw modified M5 inbus screws in .
notice it is made with an axial bearing for better force reduction, 
you can unscrew both 2 and 3 pin detonators, 
the tool and shell are mounted with an 
so before unscrewing i warm the shell on an electrical coocking plate, let it cool, and spray some WD40 and let it impregnate some days
i have made twoo levers on, wich i can lengten with an tube
it works fine, and the screw holes are not (or much less ) damagedn but i was surpriced by the neede force to unschrew

----------


## Jon

This is very interesting, but I see it is posted in the Practice Posting subforum. Let me know if you need it moved to the main Homemade Tools subforum.

----------


## lodola235

if it is better placed there, go ahaed, i tought it could help people out, of course you can use it for other pin screw problems, the advantage if this is it tends to tighten itself due to the rotating strips who swivel 
thanks in advance, it's my first post i posted

----------


## Jon

Great, I put it here: bomb detonator unscrewing tool

----------

